# If /when to neuter working male



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not talking about puppies. Lets start with the assumption you want the dog to develop with proper bone structure and temperament and may even want to breed down the line.

Since I recently went/am going through the mill with my 8 year old getting neutered due to a very enlarged prostate seriously interfering with bowel movements.....is there an age when people decide to just go ahead and cut? One friend who is an LEO says most of the department dogs wind up getting neutered around 6 or so.

Any insights? I know all about those darned things getting big in humans and assume it is pretty common in dogs. [though it causes different problems in people]

Right now I am dosing my poor constipated dog with pumpkin, stool softeners, and olive oil waiting for the darned thing to shrink. He got nuetered on Friday.....


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive had a few neutered dogs die from prostate cancer, all were snipped at different ages with the oldest at 1 yo, but against my will (rescues). Im personally not a fan of neutering/spaying, unless of course for medical reasons.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hope he gets to feeling better soon, Nancy. Yes, dogs and humans are the two most affected species by benign prostatic hyperplasia. This is just an idea, but it's what I did. If you want a "just in case" genetic insurance option, just collect him before you neuter. In general, it's a good idea to collect a dog when they are young adults anyways as they will have the best quality semen for freezing. So that way if you have a nice dog you'd like to breed on down the line, but some crazy accident happens (hit by car, bowel obstruction, you name it) before you get a live cover in, you can have that genetic material still available. I've seen breeders try to take older males in because they haven't bred the male before but they still want to try to get one litter out of them, but by then, their semen quality doesn't even make it worth freezing. If you're going to neuter, any time after they get done growing but before BPH sets in is fine.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with Brian. Would try Saw Palmetto Berries, before resorting to neutering. But if you HAD to neuter for a working dog, I want him mentally mature into an adult, so not younger than 3 and for most after age 5.

T


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, neutering is the only cure. You can discuss using a medication called Finesteride along with a couple of weeks of an antibiotic like Baytril and see if this helps.


----------

